# Belly fur shedding?



## Antares (Mar 25, 2014)

I was doing my weekly cleanup of Yuki's enclosure today and noticed that the fleece I used to line the bottom of her little hut had a LOT of her white belly fur. I've been handling her multiple times a week and never noticed any particular thinning of her fur or any bald spots. She's also been scratching itches a fair bit; not constantly scratching but just at occasional times.

Is this normal? Or would it be a cause for concern? The temperature inside her enclosure has always been between 23 and 25 degrees Celsius (73.4-77 F), food hasn't changed and bedding hasn't changed either.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I think it's normal for most mammals to shed during the fall---something to do with the shorter amount of daylight. 
I think someone mentioned that their cats and dogs were starting to shed now. 
As long as there are no bald spots and it doesn't last too long, you're good.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

That was me. I have huskies and they grow in super thick winter coats. It requires an entire coat change, meaning they shed a lot and grow in new fur before winter hits. I'm not surprised that hedgehogs also go through some sort of fur change even if it's a biannual shed.


----------

